# Gaming Pc Kaufberatung bis 900€



## ExotiCx (1. September 2014)

*Gaming Pc Kaufberatung bis 900€*

Hallo ,
ich kenne mich nicht sogut mit pc´s aus aber suche einen Gaming Pc zwischen 800€ - 900€.
So wie ich es mitbekommen habe kommt man auf Seiten wie hardwareversand und geizhals am billigsten raus.
Den Pc brauche ich hauptsächlich zu spielen ( aber vielleicht auch später zu videobearbeitung aber nur so aus fun nicht proffessionel )
1. Cpu sollte Intel sein ( von übertakten hab ich kp also brauch ichs eher nicht )
2. Grafikkarte ( meiner meinung nach ist die Radeon R9 280x zurzeit sehr billig für seine leistung )
3. Bei Mainboards versteh ich nichtso den unterschied außer das ich glaube ich einen 1150 sockel brauch
4. Arbeitspeicher 8gb oder 16gb je nach dem was drin ist
5. Netzteil sollte 450w be  quiet straight power reichen oder ?
6. Kühler 0 Ahnung ^^
7. Gehäuse auch 0 Ahnung ^^
8. Laufwerk auch normal kein blue ray
9.  Falls ich was vergeßen haben sollte schreibts in den kommentaren thx schonmal im vorraus


----------



## AidenP (1. September 2014)

Ich stellmirgerade einen ähnlichen Rechner zusammen:
* Gigabyte GA-H97-HD3 Intel H97 So.1150 Dual 75€
* 240GB Kingston HyperX 3K 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 117€ (hier springt für mich noch das Spiel Watchdogs raus wegen Aktion)
* 580 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 95€
* Corsair Carbide 500R Midi Tower ohne 99€
* Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x 3.40GHz So.1150 209€
* 8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM 60€
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_...fb549f76d86a64
ca. 660.-€ + die R9 280Xkommst auf ca. 900€

Geäuse,Netzteil kannst du ja variieren. Mir gefiel das Carbide 500er.


----------



## Herbboy (1. September 2014)

Am besten per Geizhals die Produkte aufrufen und dann die Links dort nehmen - zumindest bei hardwareversand.de isses meist ein Stück günstiger. Die bauen den PC auch für 30€ zusammen, ansonsten ist zb auch mindfactory preiswert, aber der Zusammenbau dort teurer.

Sind es 900€ mit oder ohne Windows?

Grob: 
Xeon E3-1230v3  oder 1231v3 (tun sich nix)  Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31230V3)  oder Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3)  => 210€
Mainboard H97Chipsatz, einfach eines von denen Intel Sockel 1150 im Preisvergleich  => 80€ 
2x4 GB DDR3-1600 RAM 1,5V  Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00) => 65€ 
AMD R9 280X zB PowerColor Radeon R9 280X TurboDuo OC, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (AXR9 280X 3GBD5-T2DHE/OC) oder MSI R9 280X Gaming 3G, Radeon R9 280X, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (V277-053R)  oder auch eine andere mit 2-3 Lüftern => 220-250€
Gehäuse: Geschmacksache, aber die hier PC-Geh  haben alle genug Platz auch für eine vlt. später reinkommende sehr lange Grafikkarte und 2x USB3.0 PC-Geh  ca 60€
Netzteil: ich würde eines mit abnehmbaren Kabeln nehmen, zB be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 530W ATX 2.31 (L8-CM-530W/BN181)  oder Corsair CS Series Modular CS550M 550W ATX 2.4 (CP-9020076-EU/CP-9020076-UK) oder Thermaltake Smart SE 530W ATX 2.3 (SPS-530MPCBEU)  ca. 60€
Festplatte: 7200 U/min, 1000GB kosten ab 45€ Hard Disk Drives (HDD) im Preisvergleich
DVD-Brenner: irgendeinen SATA-Brenner nehmen, der halt auf Lager ist, kosten nur um die 15€

Das sind dann ca 780€. Kühler gibt es für 20-25€ welche, die schon recht leise sind. Dann wäre dann die Frage, ob mit oder ohne Windows. Ohne wäre noch ne SSD mit 240GB drin.


----------



## ExotiCx (1. September 2014)

also danke schonmal für eure schnelle hilfe. ( ich wollt mir die windows 7 iso von microsoft downloaden und für 30€ nen key von ebay kaufen )
ich würd gern wissen warum Intel xeon 3,4ghz besser als ein i5 3,4ghz ist.
Mit der Grafikkarte sind wir uns wohl einig das es die r9 280x wird , Dvd Brenner , Festplatte 1TB brauchen wir glaub auch nicht weiter reden.
Jetzt würd ich noch gern wissen was beim Netzteil der unterschied zwischen Straight Power und Pure Power von be quiet ist.
Und wie ich die sachen von geizhals ( da sie dort viel billiger sind bei hardwareversand einfüg damit die mir dann nurnoch den pc für 30€ dazu zusammenbauen ) 
Und ob ihr erfahrungen habt wielang sowas dann dauert würde bis der pc bei mir ankommt.


----------



## Herbboy (2. September 2014)

Der Xeon hat pro Kern 2 "Threads", der Core i5 nur einen. Das heißt der Xeon kann wie eine 8Kern-CPU arbeiten. Das ist zwar derzeit noch kein nennenswerter Vorteil, aber es ist - weil die neuen Spielekonsolen ja 8Kern-CPus haben und die PC-Spiele immer auf den Konsolen-Versionen basieren - gut möglich, dass Du später mehr und mehr Games hast, die für 8 Kerne optimiert sind und dann besser laufen als mit 4 Thread-CPUs.

Bei den Netzteilen isses so: die 9er Serie ist etwas "besser" 8er-Modelle - da geht es um Dinge wie bessere Effizienz, also wie viel Strom zieht das Netzteil effektiv aus der Steckdose, oder etwas hochwertigere Bauteile, so dass die langlebiger sein können. Grob kann man sagen, dass ein 450W der 9er Serie an sich von der Leistung, die es wirklich verlässlich bringen kann, wie ein 500W der 8er Serie ist. Aber auch beim 8er reichen 450W aus - es ist halt so, dass leider das E9-CM 480W, also mit abnehmbaren Kabeln, gleich ein gutes Stück teurer ist als das E9-CM mit 530W. Den Aufpreis find ich etwas zu viel. Aber wenn das mit den abnehmbaren Kabeln nicht so wichtig ist, kann man auch das E9 450W nehmen.


Wegen der Dauer: es hängt halt auch davon ab, ob Du Vorkasse oder Nachnahme/Kreditkarte nimmst. Bei letzterem würde der PC idR am abends rausgehen, wenn Du morgens bestellst. Bei Vorkasse aber warten die erst, bis das Geld da ist, und zwar mind. einen Tag - also auch wenn Du morgens bestellst und sofort online überweist, wird erst frühestens tags drauf dann zusammengebaut, und wenn man Pech hat ist vlt eines der Teile nicht mehr auf Lager.


----------



## ExotiCx (2. September 2014)

ah ok danke für die nice erklärung , ich hab mir jetzt diesem pc konfiguriert : hardwareversand.de - Konfigurieren Sie Ihren Wunsch-PC
Das Prob ist wenn ich ne 500w netzteil reinhau zeigt er mir  dir graka nur bis 280 an , ich seh die 280x erst ab nem 600w netzteil also 22€ umsonst ,
Kühler weis ich jetzt nicht ob ich extra einen kaufen soll oder der von intel reicht , ansonsten passt eig alles komme leider auf genau 850€ und für ne ssd reichts wohl nichtmehr -.-


----------



## ExotiCx (2. September 2014)

würde außerdem noch wissen ob die pc´s von hardwareversand dann noch garantie haben , oder man sie einschicken kann falls er schon direkt am anfang nicht funktioniert .
( selber könnt ich da nämlich dann nichts machen da ich mich nicht so auskenne )


----------



## ExotiCx (2. September 2014)

ah habs schon in den agbs gefunden..
Es gilt die gesetzliche Gewährleistung gemäß Bürgerlichem Gesetzbuch  (BGB). Die Gewährleistungsdauer für neue Waren beträgt 24 Monate (§ 438  Abs. 3 BGB) ab Lieferungsdatum, für gebrauchte Waren zwölf Monate ab  Lieferungsdatum. 

    Die Gewährleistung erlischt bei Überspannungen, unsachgemäßer  Verwendung, mechanischer Beschädigung, Nichtbeachtung von  Benutzungshinweisen sowie bei Fremdeingriffen durch nicht durch  hardwareversand.de autorisierte Personen.


----------



## donma08 (2. September 2014)

Bei hwversand die Artikel über geizhals.de in den Warenkorb legen und so bestellen. Bekommst dadurch deutliche Rabatte und bist durch den Konfigurator nicht limitiert. Später halt noch PC-Zusammenbau dazuwählen!


----------



## Herbboy (2. September 2014)

donma08 schrieb:


> Bei hwversand die Artikel über geizhals.de in den Warenkorb legen und so bestellen. Bekommst dadurch deutliche Rabatte und bist durch den Konfigurator nicht limitiert. Später halt noch PC-Zusammenbau dazuwählen!



Ganau - dann kann man auch beim Netzteil eines nehmen, das nicht mind- 600W "haben muss" - das "Produkt" zum RechnerZusammenbau findest Du dann im Menü links bei "Service"

Wegen der Garantie: die haben keine "besondere" Garantie wie es sie oft bei Fertig-PCs gibt, aber wenn was defekt ist, kannst Du selbstverständlich den PC reklamieren für 24 Monate. Wenn er schon am Anfang nicht geht und man alle evlt. Fehler, die man selber leicht beheben kann (falscher Monitor-Anschluss erwischt; ein Stromkabel hat sich beim Transport gelockert usw.) ausgeschlossen hat, dann geht der PC halt zurück - aber wenn erst nach Wochen/Monaten was ist, dann würd ich erst versuchen, den Fehler einzugrenzen, und dann ggf. nur das defekte Teil auf Absprache reklamieren. So oder so würde ich immer erst vorher Kontakt aufnehmen, da ein ganzer PC ja viel aufwendiger ist als nur ein einziges Teil.


----------



## ExotiCx (2. September 2014)

sorry wenn ich grad einfach nicht durchblick aber ich versteh nicht wie die artikel bei hardwareverand über geizhals.de in den warenkorb legen kann....


----------



## donma08 (2. September 2014)

Von geizhals.de Artikel auswählen und in den Warenkorb legen


----------



## Herbboy (2. September 2014)

bzw. nimm mal meine Produktlinks oben, die sind von PCGHardware-Preisvergleich, der auf dem geizhals-Preisvergleich basiert.


----------



## ExotiCx (2. September 2014)

ich habs jetzt alles einfach über hardwareversand in warenkorb gelegt ( ohne den konfigurator ) :
- CPU : Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 Box, LGA1150
- MAINBOARD : MSI H97M-E35, Sockel 1150, mATX
- ARBEITSSPEICHER : 8GB-Kit Crucial Ballistix Sport Series DDR3-1600, CL9
- FESTPLATTE : Crucial MX100 SSD 256GB (2,5", 7mm)
- 2. FESTPLATTE : Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s
- GRAFIKKARTE : Sapphire Radeon R9 280X Dual-X OC mit MANTLE und Gaming Evolved Client, 870MHz, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI,DisplayPort, lite retail
- NETZTEIL : be quiet! PURE POWER L8 500W
- GEHÄUSE : RAIJINTEK Arcadia Midi-Tower - schwarz
- LAUFWERK : LG GH24NS bare schwarz

Habe schon bestellt und bin auf 877€ gekommen ( für die ssd hats dann iwie doch noch gerreicht )
Kühler hab ich keinen extra bestellt da ich noch den windows key für 30€ kaufen muss und der von intel eigtl reichen sollte ?
Hätte jetzt noch die Frage wenn ich den Pc bekomme anschließe und den usb stick mit windows 7 anstecke und den pc dann starte kommt dann direkt ein Menü wo mir bei der Windows Instalation hilft oder muss ich noch etwas vorher machen ( habe bis jetzt nur Windows auf pc instaliert bei dem schon eine Windows art intalliert war )


----------



## Herbboy (2. September 2014)

Der von Intel reicht selbstverständlich, wäre ja sonst dämlich von Intel, den beizulegen   aber einer so ab 20€ würde halt vor allem bei Last den PC leiser machen.


Wegen der Installation: also, ICH installiere per DVD und kann dir nicht sagen, wie genau das per Stick geht. Aber generell müsste das von allein starten, du musst nur ab und an ne Taste drücken, und es kommt dann halt irgendwann die Frage, wohin du installieren willst. Dann siehst Du SSD + HDD noch unpartitioniert, also ohne C:, E: usw. Unterteilung. Du wählst die SSD, partitionierst die (also machst ein C: aus dem verfügbaren Speicherplatz) und wählst die SSD dann als Installationsort für Windows aus. Die HDD kannst du später unter Windows noch partitionieren, vlt auch in 2x500GB, wenn Du willst, dann hast Du halt ein E: und F: mit je ca 500GB. Für alles steht auch dabei, welche Taste du drücken musst, um welche Aktion auszuführen. und per Stick musst Du natürlich einen USB-Port nehmen, der auch ohne Treiber bereits aktiv ist - also idr eher einen der hinteren.


----------



## ExotiCx (2. September 2014)

okay danke wieder für die erklärung ich glaub ohne dich hät ich einpaar probleme gehabt


----------



## donma08 (2. September 2014)

ExotiCx schrieb:


> ich habs jetzt alles einfach über hardwareversand in warenkorb gelegt ( ohne den konfigurator ) :
> - CPU : Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 Box, LGA1150
> - MAINBOARD : MSI H97M-E35, Sockel 1150, mATX
> - ARBEITSSPEICHER : 8GB-Kit Crucial Ballistix Sport Series DDR3-1600, CL9
> ...



Über geizhals.de hättest du *824,59 € *bezahlt


----------



## ExotiCx (2. September 2014)

ja kp hab das halt nicht gecheckt mit dem warenkorb geizhals zu hardwareversand und war mir zu peinlich nochmal zufragen aber kann dafür jetzt zum glück windows 8.1 pro kostenlos von der uni website meiner schwester downloaden


----------



## donma08 (2. September 2014)

Okay, wollte dich auch nicht vorführen  Sparst da halt das Geld - ich hab dafür 79€ bezahlt!


----------



## ExotiCx (2. September 2014)

haha kein ding ich wusst ja das du mir nur helfen wolltest.
Nebenbei hät ich noch ne frage wegen meinem derzeitigen Display ist 19Zoll groß "samsung syncmaster 913v"
Da ich grad kein Geld für ein neuen Display hab ob der noch für den oben beschriebenenen Pc reicht bzw überhaupt funktioniert.


----------



## donma08 (3. September 2014)

Klar, den kannste (erstmal) weiter nutzen. Allerdings "nur" mit einer Auflösung bis 1280 x 1024. Irgendwann willste ja sicher auch FullHD?!


----------



## iPol0nski (3. September 2014)

Naja anschließen und nutzen geht schon aber wenn du schon so einen PC hast würde ich mir nen neuen anschaffen...damit werden die Bilder im Vergleich zu einem "modernen" Full-HD Bildschirm wie aufnahmen von Lego Bildern aussehen  
Man bekommt schon gute Full-HD Displays ab 100-120€ (Wenn einem die Farbintensität sehr wichtig ist muss man auch schon mal etwas mehr bezahlen)
Ich nutze selber ein Modell von der Marke AOC und bin zufrieden Hier habe ich mal ein aktuelles Modell von der Marke verlinkt AOC i2369Vm, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und bin sehr zufrieden damit(ich finde mein Modell leider nicht mehr) Die farben könnten zwar noch etwas Intensiver sein(habe mir das mal im direkten Vergleich zu meinem Fernseher angeschaut). Bei dem oben Verlinkten Monitor ist die Reaktionszeit leider bei 6 ms (nicht ganz das schnellste) aber das fällt normal nicht auf.


----------



## ExotiCx (4. September 2014)

ja ich werde mir aufjedenfall noch einen besseren monitor kaufen wenn ich das nötig kleingeld dazu hab.
Hätte noch ne Frage zum Versand , habe ja bei Hardwareversand über DHL bestellt und in der Sendeverfolgung stellt :

Voraussichtliche ZustellungDonnerstag, 04.09.2014
zwischen 13:00 und 16:00 Uhr  Produkt / Service 											DHL PAKET, Nachnahme beleglos (GK) 											 							                	 							                  		(Deutschland) 							                  	 							                 										 Status 											 												 												vom Do, 04.09.2014 09:51 												
												Die Sendung wurde in das Zustellfahrzeug geladen. 												 												 											 											 										 Nächster SchrittDie Sendung wird dem Empfänger voraussichtlich heute zugestellt.

Aber bis jetzt ist leider noch nichts angekommen -.-


----------



## ExotiCx (4. September 2014)

Der Pc ist angekommen <3 , aber habe jetzt ein problem habe monitor und strom angesteckt der pc geht auch an aber auf den bildschirm wird nix angezeigt ( der bildschirm blinker blinkt auch so als ob nichts angeschlossen wäre ) als laie weiß ich jetzt überhaupt nicht was ich machen muss...


----------



## ExotiCx (4. September 2014)

cd für mainboard treiber und eine für grafikkarten treiber hab ich auch noch dazu erhalten.


----------



## donma08 (4. September 2014)

An welchen Anschluss hast du den Moni angeschlossen? DVi, HDMi? Richtigen Anschluss gewählt - NICHT am Mainboard, der Xeon hat keine iGPU. Unten an die GPU anschließen!


----------



## ExotiCx (4. September 2014)

der monitor läuft über vga ( glaub ich ) und hinten am rechner hab ich nur ein solchen anschluss gefunden der dazu passt , aber hdmi funktioniert habe es an meinem fernsehr ausprobiert und windows 8 / alle treiber schon installiert danach wieder abgesteckt und an den monitor aber am monitor funktioniert immer noch nicht -.-


----------



## ExotiCx (4. September 2014)

gibts hier vllt noch einen chat damit wir das hier nicht so umständlich (lange ) klären müssen..


----------



## Herbboy (4. September 2014)

Also, du hast sicher an der Grafikkarte kein VGA und daher den Mainboard-VGA-Anschluss benutzt - besorg Dir ein DVI-Kabel und schließ den PC dann über die Grafikkarte am Monitor an. Über den VGA des Boards kann das unmöglich funktionieren. Und wenn, dann nur über die Grafikeinheit der CPU, was aber quatsch ist, da du ja eine Grafkkarte benutzen willst, und es würde auch nicht klappen, weil der Xeon ja keine Grafikeinheit hat

Ich hoffe, Dein Monitor hat "schon" wenigstens DVI? Wenn nein, dann gehört der echt längst entsorgt   Das ist ansonsten so, als würdest Du nen FullHD-Fernseher kaufen und dann alte VHS-Kassetten anschauen...  und wenn du nicht jetzt schon einen neuen willst, musst Du wohl oder übel einen Adapter für DVI auf VGA nehmen - VIELLEICHT ist im Karton der Grafikkarte ja einer drin, wenn der mitgeliefert wurde


----------



## ExotiCx (4. September 2014)

jub hab mir einen dvi adapter geholt ( hätte selber gerne nen besseren bildschirm wird aber wohl erst in den nächsten monaten sein )


----------



## donma08 (4. September 2014)

Gehts damit denn jetzt? Wie ich geschrieben habe, du hast den VGA ans Mainboard angeschlossen. Da keine iGPU vorhanden ist -> kein Bild! Nutze immer die unteren Anschlüsse von der Grafikkarte (2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort).


----------



## ExotiCx (4. September 2014)

jub funktioniert danke für die hilfe ich häts ja auch unten angeschlossen aber der vga ging ohne adapter nicht bei der graka rein


----------



## Herbboy (4. September 2014)

Jo, dann is ja gut   aber hol dir baldmöglichst nen neuen Monitor - so alt, VGA und nicht mal FullHD, das ist zu schade für einen solchen PC.  Und ein passabler Monitor ist auch schon ab ca 120-130€ drin in 24 Zoll


----------



## ExotiCx (10. September 2014)

hey würde noch gerne wissen wo ich nachschauen kann welche grafikkarte im pc verbaut ist , im geräte manager steht nur radeon r9 200series


----------



## iPol0nski (10. September 2014)

Hier fallen mir spontan 2 Programme ein die im Grunde bei das gleiche Anzeigen.

1.  CPU-Z CPU-Z - Download - Filepony (Vorteil hier siehst du auch noch viele Informationen zu CPU und RAM)
2. GPU-Z GPU-Z - Download - Filepony (Vorteil: Zeigt dir noch mehr Informationen zur Grafikkarte an aber dafür nichts zum rest des PC's)


----------



## ExotiCx (10. September 2014)

downloaden geht iwie nicht wenn ich auf das bild klick scrollts nur die seite nach oben und wenn ich den link daneben einfüg komm ich auf google wo der link dann 0 ergebnisse hat außerdem steht da support for windows 2000 / xp / vista ( habe windows 8.1)


----------



## Herbboy (10. September 2014)

GPU-Z kannst Du auch zB bei chip.de runterladen - oder lad Dir auch mal den MSI-Afterburner runter. MSI Afterburner – Offizielle deutsche Homepage mit Download   da steht dann oben im Fenster der Grafikkartentyp - vlt steht da trotzdem nur R9 200 Series oder so, aber dann klick mal rechts davon auf das Info-Zeichen, da sollte dann auch die Chipfamilie stehen, und wenn Du dann wieder im Hauptfenster mal auf core clock und Memory clock schaust, könnte man sicher sagen, was Du genau drin hast


----------



## ExotiCx (11. September 2014)

also bin auf info gegangen da steht trozdem nur : AMD Radeon R9 200 Series auf GPU Tahiti und bei diesem core clock kann ich nirgends drauf klicken


----------



## Herbboy (11. September 2014)

Was steht denn beim RAM-Takt für ein Wert? Tahiti ist schon mal entweder eine R2 280 oder eine R9 280x. Und wenn beim RAM nicht nur 1250-1300 MHz steht, ist es 100 Pro eine 280x.


----------



## ExotiCx (11. September 2014)

bei Memory Clock steht 1500Mhz , ok wird dann wohl 280x sein , wollt nur sicher gehen das sie alles was ich bestellt hab auch reingebaut haben ^^


----------



## Herbboy (11. September 2014)

jo, das ist bei den AMD-Karten leider immer was "doof", wenn man es nachsehen will. Aber zur Not würde es auch irgendwo auf der Karte zu sehen sein


----------



## ExotiCx (13. September 2014)

hätte noch ne frage , wie ihr wisst hab ich mir ja den pc bestellt (damit ihr nicht nochmal nachgucken müsst) :
- CPU : Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 Box, LGA1150
- MAINBOARD : MSI H97M-E35, Sockel 1150, mATX
- ARBEITSSPEICHER : 8GB-Kit Crucial Ballistix Sport Series DDR3-1600, CL9
- FESTPLATTE : Crucial MX100 SSD 256GB (2,5", 7mm)
- 2. FESTPLATTE : Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s
- GRAFIKKARTE : Sapphire Radeon R9 280X Dual-X OC mit MANTLE und Gaming  Evolved Client, 870MHz, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI,DisplayPort, lite retail
- NETZTEIL : be quiet! PURE POWER L8 500W
- GEHÄUSE : RAIJINTEK Arcadia Midi-Tower - schwarz
- LAUFWERK : LG GH24NS bare schwarz

Und jetzt wollt ich fragen wenn ich noch einen Lüftereinbauen :
- wo kann man noch überall Lüfter einbringen in den Gehäuse und für was ?
- wo wäre noch einer Sinnvoll?
- und wenn ja welchen/welche?


----------



## Herbboy (13. September 2014)

Also, das Gehäuse hat 1x 120mm hinten schon mit dabei. Bei modernen Grafikkarten und CPU-Kühlern reicht das meistens schon aus - wenn, dann kauf noch einen mit 120mm, aber maximal 800 U/Min für vorne. Der zieht dann frische Luft rein und bringt die auch als Luftstrom Richtung CPU+Grafikkarte. Du könntest auch noch bis zu zwei 120er oben einbauen, aber das ist wirklich nicht nötig. 

Und für die CPU könntest Du nen Kühler für 20-25€ holen, der kühlt effizienter und somit auch leiser als der "Box"-Kühler der CPU.


----------



## ExotiCx (13. September 2014)

alles klar und wo könnt ich diese kühler dann einbauen lassen oder wärs easy sie selber einzubauen?


----------



## Herbboy (13. September 2014)

Lüfter einbauen sollte echt Null Problem sein, da ist es höchstens etwa "fummelig", an die Stelle gut ranzukommen. Beim CPU-Kühler hängt es vom Modell ab, aber richtig "schwer" ist das so gut wie nie - man musst halt nur nicht ZU vorsichtig sein, denn dann montiert man den Kühler ggf. zu lasch drauf. und bei Verwendung der Wämeleitpaste nur ganz ganz wenig nehmen, so dass die Schrift auf der CPU nur gerade so verdeckt wird bei gutem Licht. "Laien" machen da gern mal viel zu viel Paste drauf.


----------



## iPol0nski (15. September 2014)

Meistens findet man bei den Lüftern auch eine ganz gute Anleitung, du musst nur darauf achten das der Sockel passt!


----------

